# Penne Pasta With Portabello & Cheese



## Filus59602 (Oct 25, 2002)

PENNE PASTA WITH PORTABELLO & CHEESE
(also considered Vegan)

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

INGREDIENTS:
2 tablespoons Chopped onion
2 Garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon Olive oil
1 cup portabello mushrooms sliced
1 cup Canned italian tomatoes, chopped & reserve liquid 
5 small black olives, sliced in half
1/8 teaspoon Crushed red pepper
2 cup Cooked penne pasta
3 teaspoons fresh grated parmesan cheese
Fresh basil leaves for garnish

DIRECTIONS:
In a 3 quart microwavable casserole, combine onion, garlic
and oil and stir to coat. Microwave on high (100%) for 1
minute. Add mushrooms and tomatoes with reserved liquid and
stir to combine. Cover and microwave on high for 7 minutes,
stirring once every 3 minutes. Add olives and pepper and stir
thoroughly. To serve, in serving bowl arrange pasta; top with
mushroom-tomato mixture and toss to combine. Sprinkle with
cheese and garnish with basil. 

Yield: 2 Servings
Category: Pasta
http://www.thedailyrecipe.com 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~


----------

